# Super Moon Tonight



## Baymule (Dec 3, 2017)

Maybe the Super Moon will draw out the lambs on my two ewes that look ready to pop. I hope so! The Super Moon is closer than normal to the earth, so looks bigger. I'll bet it has an effect on birth too. At least I hope so. My own babies were born on full moons and I am restless on full moons, I don't sleep well. 

I bet the emergency rooms will go nuts tonight, even more so than usual.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 3, 2017)

We can't even see the moon tonight - POURING rain here along with some medium thunder.   First major rain we've had since Harvey.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 3, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> We can't even see the moon tonight - POURING rain here along with some medium thunder.   First major rain we've had since Harvey.


We need rain! Didn't get a drop from Harvey, had to watch it on TV dumping on my friends and family. How about catching me a mason jar of rain and sending it to me?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 3, 2017)

I'd be glad to share - we're getting deluged again right now.  It stopped long enough for me to run out and milk and started right back up.

Hope ya get babies tonight!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 3, 2017)

Supposed to be rain headed our way starting later tonight. I slept last night with the bedroom window opened and the house is still opened up right now. Looking at the radar, I don't see any storms imminent here   Lots of T-storm activity down in deep SE TX though. Along I-10 from 1/2 way between San Antonio & Houston over to the LA border. Supposed to be getting substantially cooler here over the coming week.


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 3, 2017)

We have a harvest moon here and it is gorgeous, however ever since it came out I have had a massive headache. Did I mention I never get headaches?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 4, 2017)

@Baymule  - Well????     Didya get babies????


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 4, 2017)

Well... didya?


----------



## Baymule (Dec 4, 2017)

No babies! I thought for sure that pull of the Super Moon would pop those babies right on out. Nope. Oh well, it's supposed to rain tonight, they will probably have them tonight. They both look like they are ready to explode and their bags look like they're holding a volleyball between their back legs. They're sucking up mineral like vacuum cleaners. They'll give birth when?? Durned if I know.

@luvmypets it stands to reason that you would get a headache. The moon has the power to move the oceans, high tide, low tide. So it is doing a tap dance on your head.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 4, 2017)

When I was in Fire and EMS, full moons meant crazy and exciting shifts when all the loonies came out to play.


----------

